# plastic trim rings FISH TANK NEED BAD PLEASE HELP SOMEONE



## dusty (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm trying to find the plastic trim ring's for 150 gallon tall 48 x 24 x 30. I'am building my own Fish Tank and I want the OEM top and the bottom rings for the Fish Tank. I have looked all over the internet for days and days now and can not find where I can buy this item.If anyone know's where I can get the trim ring's for 150 gallons tall or has a set that anyone wants to get rid of Please let me know. Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, this is a tough one. If the tank is 30 inches "tall" then your at the ragged edge of whats recommended as a safe max depth using Glass.

I have built a number of tanks with acrylic (75 gallons or less) and I have always used a 2 inch strip of acrylic across the ends and then in the middle spanning the tank from front to back with success. Something simular technique wise may work in your case as well. Might check out the DIY section of Geothermal Aquaculture Research Foundation and see what thier calculator suggest. I have used this calculator and thier build instructions on many occasions and found thier designs to work very well.


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 26, 2010)

You wont find any place to buy the trim. Its all custom designed by each tank manufacturer to fit their tanks and designs. I had a 75 that I needed to replace the top on and even called All Glass trying to get one and no deal. I ended up making a top brace out of flat pvc stock. It didnt look great but it worked.


----------

